# Mediaplazza Partnerprogramm



## BigRoB (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Affiliates und Webmaster,<O></O>

<O></O>

einige werden vielleicht schon mal vom Partnerprogramm von Mediaplazza gehört haben, in diesem Posting möchte ich ihnen das Progamm etwas näher bringen.<O></O>

<O></O>

Mediaplazza, der weltweite Führer auf dem Gebiet der Affiliation für Content auf Mobiltelefonen, bietet Ihnen die besten Services für Werbung sowie Technische und Marketing Tools, damit wir mit Ihnen eine dauerhafte und gewinnbringende Partnerschaft aufbauen können. <O></O>

Wir sind für Sie da, um Ihnen jederzeit bei der Entwicklung Ihrer Site zu helfen, damit Sie Ihre Gewinne steigern können. <O></O>

Unsere Site- und Werbetools sind unkompliziert und einfach zu installieren. <O></O>

Wir bieten weltweit viele verschiedene Zahlungsmethoden an, damit Sie Ihr Geld so schnell wie möglich bekommen können. <O></O>

Unsere Auszahlungen werden regelmäßig überarbeitet, damit wir Ihnen die gewinnbringendste Partnerschaft anbieten können.<O></O>

<O></O>

*Kostenlose Registrierung* <O></O>

Registrierung zu dem Mediaplazza Affiliate Programm (Partnerprogramm) ist kostenlos und gibt Ihnen Zugriff auf unser Set an individuell anpassbaren Lösungen für Mobiltelefone: Klingeltöne, Logos, Java-Spiele, Video für Mobiltelefone <O></O>

<O></O>

*Echtzeit-Statistiken*<O></O>

Mediaplazza legt größten Wert aufs Detail und bietet Ihnen zuverlässige Echtzeit-Statistiken an, die Sie jederzeit heranziehen können, um den Umsatz, den Ihre Site erzielt, verfolgen zu können. Unser Bereich 'Statistiken' ist ausführlich und zeigt Ihnen, wie viele Downloads pro Tag, Woche oder Monat durchgeführt wurden. <O></O>

<O></O>

*Exklusiver Content*<O></O>

Mediaplazza erlaubt Ihnen, den Besuchern Ihrer Site mehr als 15 000 monophone Klingeltöne, polyphone Klingeltöne, schwarz-weiße Logos, farbige und animierte Logos, Hi-Fi-Klingeltöne und Java-Spiele sowie mehr als 10 Anwendungen anzubieten. <O></O>

<O></O>

*Individualisierbare Sites*<O></O>

Die von Mediaplazza vorgeschlagenen Sites sind in individualisierbaren Versionen verfügbar oder in Form von Konsolen auf Ihren Seiten. Unsere Customizing-Tools ermöglichen Ihnen auch, Ihre Seiten auf mehr als 50 Ländern abzuzielen. <O></O>

<O></O>

*Werbetools*<O></O>

Unsere Werbe- und Marketingtools können in mehr als 20 verschiedenen Sprachen abgerufen werden. Sie sind optimiert und auf den neuesten Stand, damit wir Ihnen so den höchsten Auszahlungsertrag anbieten können. Zur Optimierung Ihrer Sites in Suchmaschinen umfasst Ihr Marketingbereich außerdem eine Liste mit 2500 Schlagwörtern. Die Schlagwortlisten sind in englisch, italienisch, französich, deutsch, spanisch, ..... abrufbar. <O></O>

<O></O>

*Internationaler Ertrag*<O></O>

Unsere Programme sind in mehr als 20 Sprachen übersetzt und können in über 50 Ländern weltweit aufgerufen werden. Unsere Zahlungslösungen werden jedem Land individuell angepasst (Telefon, SMS+, CB, ....) <O></O>

<O></O>

*Technischer Support*<O></O>

Das Mediaplazza Call-Center ist 7 Tage pro Woche / 24 Stunden am Tag erreichbar, damit wir so alle Ihre Fragen beantworten können und Ihnen dabei helfen können, Ihre Website zu optimieren.<O></O>

<O></O>

<O></O>

*Hier können Sie sich kostenlos anmelden und mehr über unser Partnerprogramm erfahren.*<O></O>

<O></O>

*Ein Forum für Fragen und Anregungen finden Sie hier.*<O></O>

<O></O>

<O></O>

Mit freundlichen Grüßen<O></O>

Ihr Mediaplazza Team


----------



## Jens B. (8. Dezember 2004)

Werbung? Commerz? SpaM?


----------

